
Show HN: Namly Search - sanketsarang
https://www.blobcity.com/namly.html
======
sanketsarang
Namly is the world’s first conversational search engine. Instead of having to
write everything you have to search for in one single line, you can now
converse with your search engine to help you narrow down to the content you
really want. More so Namly understands context and user preferences, which
allows Namly to deliver personalised search results for the same search term.
No more universal page ranks!

Namly is currently in limited beta. We would love to have HN members try it
out, provide us feedback, and help us improve our search quality.

